# Pike Bültenstiege



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Pike Bültenstiege has gone. His owner said "we had to let him go, but he died, as crazy as he was, with his head in the food bowl."

Why do I always fee so sad when I read such comments - I didn't know the dog or the owner personally.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Pike Bültenstiege has gone. His owner said "we had to let him go, but he died, as crazy as he was, with his head in the food bowl."
> 
> Why do I always fee so sad when I read such comments - I didn't know the dog or the owner personally.


Because you are a good and compassionate person would be my guess. I am the same way about things like this.


----------

